# Random question



## woodworkingdrew (Dec 29, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone has ever considered doing a woodworking business on the side or if they thought of other businesses like gardening or a trade. I love woodworking but as many of you have said it's tough to turn a profit. One of the upsides I see with gardening and yard maintenance is no money needed up front. It's the idea of a service business or something to that nature. Thanks!


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

I have tried handy man jobs on the side and that can be profitable.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer (Sep 24, 2012)

Woodworking, selling my products and to some clients selling my straight time, is my full time gig. It's tough.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

> One of the upsides I see with gardening and yard maintenance is no money needed up front.
> 
> woodworkingdrew


That's true if you're just looking to use a normal mower, some shovels, rakes, etc. But like anything else, to get the job done right and to be able to do it in an economical/profitable fashion, you're probably going to want more professional-grade tools. You don't want to turn down a potential client with a huge job because you either don't have the tools to do it, or it'll take you 5x as long as someone who does. You also don't want to rely on having a single piece of each type of equipment, because when that breaks, you're down. Do you have a truck, trailer, tillers, mowers, trimmers, seeders, rollers, aerators, etc? Do you have experience renting, transporting, and operating larger equipment like bobcats and loaders? Now disclaimer, my only experience besides working on my own garden/lawns is that I worked two years for a landscaper/lawn-care business. If you can't offer the same services at a competitive rate, you're going to have trouble competing. And in order to be able to do that, you need a professional setup.

I think this would carry on into other service-type fields. The people who are out there making a living at it either a.) have invested into their business in order to be able to compete at a professional level or b.) work for someone who did.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

I worked 5 years in landscaping and would have to agree, for the most part, with Binghampton. Though I do have 4-5 
People that I do maintenance twice yearly to thier landscaping with basic tools. Nothing big but those few jobs do bring in a couple thousand to my income. (Cash jobs) works well with my regular jobs schedule.


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

As with any business, it is about marketing the business. You need to develop a plan of how to draw in the business to justify any large purchase. And then execute that plan and sell yourself to them so that they will want to do business with you rather than someone else. Any business is easy to do the work, it is the sales that bogs down most people as that is hard.


----------



## woodworkingdrew (Dec 29, 2013)

Failed to mention. I do have some stihl professional tools. i.e blower, weed whacker, hedger. I also have a really nice self propelled honda mower. I have a truck and various hand tools. I.e racks, hoes, shovels. Those with landscaping experience do you find the potential to make decent money on the side compared to wood working?


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Since I had the tools, because I bought houses that needed remodelling for the amount of money I could
afford, I used to pick up extra money playing handyman. My regular job gave me insurance and income and
allowed me to pick and chose. If you are going to really get into this work you should be looking at insurance
and bonding for your business, or you could really wind up behind the 8ball when something goes wrong and
your work is at fault-or a real good lawyer says it is. 
The last few years, I have just been playing in my own shop, and occasionally helping a semi retired 
master cabinetmaker. He does not claim the title, but I know that he has earned and deserves it. He even
makes his own corian countertops from slabs.


----------



## jeffswildwood (Dec 26, 2012)

I work full time, 12 hour shifts but 2 on 2 off 3 on 3 off. I mow grass, weed eat and thats as far as I take my yard work. I get 30.00 dollars for a yard that take 1-2 hours to do. Not bad in the summer but then it ends til spring. I also sell some wood working and between the two and keeping up my yard it don't leave a lot of time for much else.


----------



## joshuam39 (Aug 13, 2014)

What kind of woodworking would you be trying to sell? Are you talking small arts and crafts or full blown cabinets and furniture? I would say, perhaps arts and crafts would be viable as side work to make some extra money. Cabinets and furniture would be a more daunting task. Aside from the start up cost, you would need to find a reliable source of clientele.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Actually I think lawn care would cost more on the over head side then woodworking with fuel and millage, all the cost for woodworking would be up front buying and setting up your equipment, once that's done, you could mill your own wood but as for as making a living yea I'd agree that lawn care would be more readily available, with what I make and sell, I average between $300.00 and $1000,00 a month, there's no way anyone could make a living off of that.


----------



## hoosier0311 (Nov 8, 2012)

I dunno about the money, but I hate cutting grass and love to work with wood.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Honestly, you can hustle handyman type work. it's not 
that hard… you can look up "how to" info on the
internet. You'll spend a lot on tools as you get into
it but if you like getting dirty and learning fixit skills
it's kinda fun. I did it a lot in the past.

If you want to make good money at custom woodworking 
you gotta both be seriously good and seriously
set up. Everyday casework is competitive. You
can do it and make a living at it but it's not very 
creative and to do it efficiently requires a lot of
equipment and it still will take a toll on your body.


----------

